# ALZ - Aldershot Resources Ltd. (CVE)



## Userman (4 April 2017)

$ALZ.V $ALZTF - Aldershot Resources Reports 82.5 g/t Gold

http://tsxpennystocks.ca/mining/new...s-drilled-significant-gold-assays-at-gowganda



Project Video 2017


----------



## Userman (11 April 2017)

*A New Gold Discovery in the Abitibi Greenstone Belt of Canada*

$ALZ.V  $ALZTF - Aldershot Resources


http://www.americanbusinesstv.com/2...-abitibi-greenstone-belt-aldershot-resources/


----------



## Userman (19 April 2017)

$ALZ.V $ALZTF - Aldershot Resources –

Drills 11.52 m of 1.63 g/t Gold incl. 1.08 m of 6.21 g/t Gold at Gowganda (2017)

Drills 82.5 gt Au over 0.4m (2011)

http://www.aldershotresources.com/projects/


http://juniorminers.com/news/canada-abitibi-gold-belt.html


----------



## Userman (9 May 2017)

*"The best place to find a new gold mine is next to an existing gold mine"*







www.aldershotresources.com


----------

